# Großangriff auf die Nutzlosbranche



## Gucki (14 Juni 2008)

arcalexx schrieb:


> Ein Update in meinem Fall:
> - erste Rechnung von euroliquid über 59 €
> - Mahnung mit nunmehr 64 €
> - meine Strafanzeige bei der StA Arnsberg; Rücklauf mit Aktenzeichen bereits vorhanden
> ...



Mal so ein paar Dinge über euroliquid:

Die Firma gibts schon länger und war bis März 2008 völlig unauffällig - normales Inkasso-Geschäft vermutlich. Seit Ende März ist man in Werl plötzlich für die schillernsten Firmen der Nutzlosbranche tätig. Darunter auch sehr bekannte Firmen aus der Schweiz. Und es sind auch "Forderungen" dabei, die schon bei ein bis zwei anderen Inkassofirmen/Anwälten fruchtlos waren. Warum eine Firma pötzlich so einen Weg einschlägt, da kann man nur spekulieren. Vermutlich lockt das große Geld und wer weiß, wie es der Firma vorher ging...

Drohung mit der Schufa: Damit kann man, wenn man belegen kann, dass ein unberechtigter Schufa Eintrag berufliche oder wirtschaftliche Nachteile bewirken wird, durchaus den Spiess umdrehen. Mit einer einstweiligen Verfügung wurde das in anderen Fällen erfolgreich gegen Inkassofirmen oder Inkassoabteilungen gemacht. Wer juristisch vorbelastet oder interessiert ist, mag sich unter http://www.dr-bahr.com/download/ag-mainz-keine-androhung-schufa-84-C-107-06.pdf mal ein entsprechendes Beispiel anschauen. Wenn das genug machen würden, gäb es ein keine Inkassofirma mehr, die mit der Schufa droht. Denn wenn sowas ein paar mal zu oft passiert, wird es teuer (die Kosten der EV drückt man ja dem Antragsgegner aufs Auge) und es kann passieren, das die aufsichtführende Stelle bei zu vielen kassierten EVs über den Entzug der Zulassung nachdenkt.

Strafanzeige: Nichts gegen Staatsanwälte und gegen hier Anwesende schon gar nicht, aber solche Verfahren verlaufen im Regelfall im Sande. Entsprechend lachen alle Beteiligten darüber. Die Inkassofirma selbst kann sich sowieso immer rausreden, da man meist nur im Auftrage handelt. Die kommen eigentlich nur dann wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug dran, wenn es den Auftraggeber mit einem Urteil wegen Betrug erwischt. Mir ist da kein Fall in der jüngeren Geschichte bekannt.

Mit der gleichen Ausrede versucht man auch immer, sich vor einer Auskunft nach BDSG zu drücken - was im Regelfall nicht zulässig ist, da die Tätigkeit des Inkassounternehmens ja eine Weitergabe der Schuldnerdaten nach §28 BDSG erforderlich macht und dadurch immer ein Auskunftsanspruch entsteht. 

Was immer gut ist bei Forderungen aus der Nutzlosbranche: Man fordert das Inkassobüro auf, einen Nachweis der Bevollmächtigung und einen Nachweis über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung zu erbringen. Am Nachweis der Rechtmäßigkeit scheitert es ja im Regelfall. Oft verzeichtet man schon auf den Nachweis einer Beauftragung...


Gruß Gucki


----------



## Niclas (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Was immer gut ist bei Forderungen aus der Nutzlosbranche: Man fordert das Inkassobüro auf, einen Nachweis der Bevollmächtigung und einen Nachweis über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung zu erbringen. Am Nachweis der Rechtmäßigkeit scheitert es ja im Regelfall. Oft verzeichtet man schon auf den Nachweis einer Beauftragung...


Ob solche Brieffreundschaften sinnvoll sind, ist mehr als fraglich, siehe: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Inkassobüros haben keinerlei  Sondervollmachten im Gegensatz zum Volksaberglauben 
und  Horrorstories  im Privat-TV.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Strafanzeige: Nichts gegen Staatsanwälte und gegen hier Anwesende schon gar nicht, aber solche Verfahren verlaufen im Regelfall im Sande.


 Hilflosigkeit und  Uninformiertheit nachzulesen bei Antispam
Post vom Oberstaatsanwalt - Antispam e.V.


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Was immer gut ist bei Forderungen aus der Nutzlosbranche: Man fordert das Inkassobüro auf, ...


Wenn man sonst Langeweile hätte.

Der Nutzwert von Briefwechseln mit Mailrespondern liegt ebenso hoch wie beim Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügeln. Man baut sich den "Gegner" selbst auf.

Mahndrohmails ohne nachvollziehbaren Absender, ohne nachvollziehbaren Bezug, aber mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten sind Mailmüll und verdienen keine Reaktion. Wenn Rechtsanwälte oder Inkassobüros an dem Treiben mitverdienen wollen und als böser Wolf im Kasperle-Theater das Gruseln steigern, ändert sich nichts.

Im Kasperle-Theater muss man jedenfalls dem bösen Wolf keinen schriftlichen Widerspruch mit Rückschein senden, wenn man keine Angst haben will.


----------



## Gucki (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Niclas schrieb:


> Ob solche Brieffreundschaften sinnvoll sind, ist mehr als fraglich, siehe:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
> 
> Inkassobüros haben keinerlei  Sondervollmachten im Gegensatz zum Volksaberglauben
> und  Horrorstories  im Privat-TV.




Natürlich haben sie keine Sondervollmachten. Und genau deswegen kann man sie auch schnell in die Ecke stellen. Im Gegensatz zum "Gläubiger" können sich die Inkassofirmen auch nicht verstecken. Wenn jeder 10. sich gegen die Drohung mit der Schufa erst schriftlich und nach einer Woche (ohne entsprechende Antwort) per EV gegen die Inkassofirma wehren würde, wäre die Inkassofirma nach wenigen Monaten pleite. Das "Schöne" daran: Die Firma kann sich auch nicht wirklich gegen die EV wehren, denn eine Hauptverhandlung würde schnell zum Stellvertreterverfahren der Hauptsache und da dürfte den meisten Inkassofirmen klar sein, dass man ein Verfahren in der Hauptsache nur verlieren kann. Um keine Präjudiz zu schaffen, geht man solchen Verfahren aus dem Weg.

Und ohne willfähige Inkassofirmen/Anwälte funktioniert die Nutzlosbranche nicht mehr richtig. Der Sumpf läßt sich im Moment nur so austrocknen. Die Hintermänner verstecken sich ja auch immer öfter im Ausland, inzwischen bezugt man Nicht-EU Länder.

*Natürlich muss man gar nichts machen.* Mir sind allerdings Fälle bekannt, wo der Nutzlosunternehmer erst nach zwei Jahren und dem Einschalten von insgesamt drei verschiedenen Inkassofirmen aufgab. Wessen Nerven gut genug sind, der braucht gar nichts machen. Einen Mahnbescheid schicken die nicht, so doof sind sie auch nicht. Aber die Nerven vieler Betroffener sind nicht so gut - viele lassen sich von den dreisten Schreiben der Inkassofirmen einschüchtern und zahlen dann doch irgendwann. 

Ich neige in solchen Fällen zur Gegenwehr und zwar immer gegenüber der Inkassofirma, nicht gegenüber dem Nutzlosunternehmer. Ruhig das volle Programm:
1. Mitteilung, das man die Forderung bestreitet. Wichtig: Keine Details!!! Nur, dass die Forderung bestritten wird. Keine Begründung! Die geht die Inkassofirma nichts an.
2. Vollmacht im Original oder Abtretungsurkunde nach §401 BGB, falls der Inkassounternehmer Abtretung als Forderungsgrundlage angibt.
3. Vollständige Auskunft nach BDSG. Dafür gibt es sogar Vordrucke bei den jeweiligen Datenschutzbeauftragen der Länder.
4. Falls mit Schufa gedroht wird, eine Bestätigung, dass der Inkassounternehmer bis zu einer gerichtlich festgestellten Richtigkeit der Forderung keine Meldung an die Schufa macht. 

Fristsetzung 7 Tage, Androhung weiterer rechtlicher Mittel ohne weitere Ankündigung bei Fristverzug.

Etwa ein Drittel der Inkassofirmen antwortet relativ schnell und teilt mit, dass man den weiteren Forderungseinzug einstellt. Teilsieg! In den anderen Fällen muss jeder für sich entscheiden, wie er weitermacht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man einem Inkassobüro, das mit solchen Forderungen den schnellen Euro machen will, das Leben ein wenig schwerer machen sollte. Also evtl. EV wegen Schufadrohung, Beschwerde bei aufsichtsführenden Stellen usw. 
Eine Beschwerde alleine bringt natürlich nichts, aber ein Gerichtspräsident nach einem Vierteljahr einen Waschkorb voll Beschwerden bezüglich einer Inkassofirma hat - na wie lange hat die wohl noch die Zulassung?

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: *Wer nichts unternimmt, spielt der Nutzlosbranche in die Hände! *Die lebt davon, dass sich ein gewisser Prozentsatz von "Kunden" einschüchtern läßt und zahlt und der Rest einfach schweigt. Und einige Größen dieser Branche leben verdammt gut davon! Und für deren Inkassofirmen bleibt auch genug über...



Gruß Gucki


----------



## HUmax (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Wer nichts unternimmt, spielt der Nutzlosbranche in die Hände!


Wer nichts zahlt, tut doch gerade das Gegenteil.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Ich neige in solchen Fällen zur Gegenwehr und zwar immer gegenüber der Inkassofirma, nicht gegenüber dem Nutzlosunternehmer. Ruhig das volle Programm:


 Wer wie wir seit zweinhalb Jahren die Arbeits- und  Wirkungsweise
 der Nutzlosbranche verfolgt, kann über die  operative  Hektik nur den Kopf schütteln.





Gucki schrieb:


> *Wer nichts unternimmt, spielt der Nutzlosbranche in die Hände! *Die lebt davon, dass sich ein gewisser Prozentsatz von "Kunden" einschüchtern läßt und zahlt und der Rest einfach schweigt.


Dieser Prozentsatz ( ca 30% plus laut Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen ) wird sich nicht durch Schattenboxen einiger  Zeitgenossen, die dafür Zeit, Muße und  Langeweile haben, verringern lassen.

Ansonsten sorgen die Beiträge für völlig unnötige Verwirrung und  Verunsicherung beim Durchschnittsuser 
 und sind damit kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Gucki (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



dvill schrieb:


> Mahndrohmails ohne nachvollziehbaren Absender, ohne nachvollziehbaren Bezug, aber mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten sind Mailmüll und verdienen keine Reaktion.


Richtig.



dvill schrieb:


> Wenn Rechtsanwälte oder Inkassobüros an dem Treiben mitverdienen wollen und als böser Wolf im Kasperle-Theater das Gruseln steigern, ändert sich nichts.


Kann man ebenfalls ignorieren. Man kann diese aber auch am Geld verdienen hindern, in dem man sie mit dem, was sie androhen, Kosten verursacht.

Erst wenn es viele Anwälte/Inkassofirmen trifft, wenn die Zusammenarbeit mit der Nutzlosbranche mehr Schaden als Geld bringt, wird dieser Spuk vorbei sein.

Gucki


----------



## Gucki (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Großangriff auf die Nutzlosbranche*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wer wie wir seit zweinhalb Jahren die Arbeits- und  Wirkungsweise
> der Nutzlosbranche verfolgt, kann über die  operative  Hektik nur den Kopf schütteln.
> Dieser Prozentsatz ( ca 30% plus laut Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen ) wird sich nicht durch Schattenboxen einiger User, die dafür Zeit,Muße und  Langeweile haben verringern lassen.




Ich beobachte das Gebahren der Nutzlos- und Abmahnbranche (auch eine Art Nutzlosbranche) schon seit einem Jahrzehnt. Die beiden Bereiche sind in Deutschland eng miteinander verzahnt. 

Du hast Recht, dass die Erfolge gegen die Nutzlosunternehmer enttäuschend gering sind. Bei ihren Anwälten sieht es etwas besser aus, da gehen immer mal wieder Anwälte "kaputt". Aktuell steht ein bekannter Abmahnanwalt auf der Kippe und das nicht, weil alle die Hände in den Schoss gelegt haben.

Der Nutzlosbranche und ihren Mitspielern kann man auf zwei Arten schaden:
1. Aufmerksamkeit. Das verringert vielleicht auch den Prozentsatz derer, die einfach zahlen.
2. Man produziert in dem System Kosten, erzeugt also einen finanziellen Schaden. Das geht nur bei den Inkassofirmen/-anwälten. Dadurch sinkt der Gewinn, unter Umständen droht Verlust und spätestens dann wird über den Ausstieg nachgedacht.

Beides zusammen könnte das System für einige Beteiligten unlukrativ machen. Und nur dann endet dieser Spuk.

Gucki


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Großangriff auf die Nutzlosbranche*

Es ist meine feste Überzeugung, dass das deutsche Inkassorecht im RBerG es den Abzockinkassierern zu leicht macht.

Auffallend ist, dass es eine derartige Nutzlos-Branchen-Inkassiererei z.B. im englischsprachigen Raum nicht zu geben scheint.

Das kann man m.E. auf die viel strengeren gesetzlichen Auflagen für Inkassobüros in den USA bzw. in England zurückführen.

In den USA z.B. darf ein Inkassierer ("debt-collector", egal ob Anwalt oder Inkassobüro...) bei einer bestrittenen Forderung dem Schuldner nur noch ein einziges Schreiben zustellen, in dem z.B. weitere Maßnahmen (Gericht o.ä.) angekündigt werden. Ein Inkasso-Stalking á la "Kalletaler Dreieck" würde in den USA den Inkassierer in große Schwierigkeiten bringen. Der Schuldner könnte ihn auf 5000 Dollar Schadenersatz verklagen, zuzüglich Rechtskosten. Auch Sammelklagen im Wert von bis zu 500.000 US-Dollar wären möglich. Und ich bin sicher, dass sich in den USA nicht nur ein Anwalt finden würde, der sich an so einem Inkassierer sofort mit einer Sammelklage festbeißen würde. Der würde das maximal einmal machen.

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es in den USA keine Abzockerei gibt. Auch dort hat es eine breite Dialer-Szene gegeben, und es gibt nach wie vor eine breite Mehrwertnummern-Abzockerei.
Aber deren Inkassobüros müssen eben verdammt vorsichtig sein mit dem, was sie machen. Die Verbraucher werden dort auch aktiv von der FTC sowie etlichen Foren und Webseiten über ihre Rechte gegen Inkassobüros belehrt. Und eine derart breite Inkassiererei für Luftschloß- und Phantasieforderungen wie bei uns sucht man dort vergeblich. Das wird seine Gründe haben.

In Deutschland dagegen ist man im Inkassorecht viel liberaler eingestellt, als in den angeblich sonst so liberalen USA.
In Deutschland muss z.B. ein Inkassobüro nicht einmal die ladungsfähige Anschrift des Mandanten nennen. - Siehe Sandkasten in Dubai.
In den USA müsste der "debt-collector" auf Anfrage zwingend diese Angaben rausrücken, oder er dürfte keine einzige Mahnung mehr schicken.
Hält er sich nicht dran, riskiert er schon die 5000-Dollar-Klage des Verbrauchers.

In Deutschland versinkt man vor Ehrfurcht vor der Innovationskraft der "dotcom"-Branche und möchte selbst zweifelhaften, aber angeblich trotzdem wirtschaftskraftfördernden Unternehmen die Generalvollmacht zur Ausübung der ungestörten Betrugstätigkeit nicht so ganz nehmen.

Aus irgendwelchen, mir nicht plausibel zu machenden Gründen hält man es in Deutschland auch für richtig, dass ein Inkassierer für einen Phantasiemandanten mit Briefkastenadresse in irgendeiner Sandkiste oder einem britischen Hinterhof Forderungen eintreibt, ohne auf Nachfrage nähere Details liefern zu müssen.
Das Recht des deutschen Anwalts bzw. Inkassobüros auf Beihilfe an wettbewerbsrechtlich, z.T. auch strafrechtlich höchst fragwürdigen Praktiken gilt als derart sakrosankt, dass dies ein Tabuthema ist.
Daher gibt es im deutschen Rechtsberatungsgesetz nur ein paar sehr vage Bestimmungen bezüglich der Rechte und Pflichten von Inkassierern. Noch nicht einmal zu einem festen Gebührenrahmen für Inkassobüros (vergleichbar mit dem Vergütungsgesetz für Anwälte) konnte man sich bisher durchringen. Daher gibt es in Deutschland noch nicht einmal feste Auflagen dafür, welche Inkassogebühren ein Inkassobüro verlangen darf. 

Wenn man jetzt erreichen will, dass sich an dieser Rechtssituation etwas ändert, schafft man das m.E. nur durch Erzeugen eines möglichst hohen Leidensdrucks.
Wenn wirklich einmal die Beschwerden waschkorbweise bei den zuständigen Gerichten eingehen, dann wird vielleicht einmal der Leidensdruck derart unerträglich, dass erst dann Maßnahmen zur Änderung der Situation erwogen werden.
Vorher wird sich nichts ändern.

Entgegen der häufig geäußerten Meinung, dass ein strengeres Inkassorecht an der Abzockproblematik nichts ändern würde, weil die meisten Betroffenen aus Unkenntnis und Naivität ihre Rechte nicht wahrnehmen werden, vertrete ich die Prognose, dass es schon reichen würde, wenn auch nur 10 Prozent der Abzockopfer sich bei rechtlich gegebener Handhabe á la USA aktiv zur Wehr setzen würden. Diese Zahl wäre sicher zu erreichen. Dann wären m.E. die Geschäftsmodelle extrem gefährdet. Die Abzocker sind auf eine funktionierende Inkassoindustrie angewiesen. Hebelt man die ganz wenigen Inkassierer aus, die sich für die Abzockbranche prostituieren und damit den Ruf der Inkassobranche massiv schädigen, wäre die Abzockerszene hier auch sehr bald so unbedeutend wie in England bzw. den USA.


----------



## Gucki (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Großangriff auf die Nutzlosbranche*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Entgegen der häufig geäußerten Meinung, dass ein strengeres Inkassorecht an der Abzockproblematik nichts ändern würde, weil die meisten Betroffenen aus Unkenntnis und Naivität ihre Rechte nicht wahrnehmen werden, vertrete ich die Prognose, dass es schon reichen würde, wenn auch nur 10 Prozent der Abzockopfer sich bei rechtlich gegebener Handhabe á la USA aktiv zur Wehr setzen würden. Diese Zahl wäre sicher zu erreichen. Dann wären m.E. die Geschäftsmodelle extrem gefährdet. Die Abzocker sind auf eine funktionierende Inkassoindustrie angewiesen. Hebelt man die ganz wenigen Inkassierer aus, die sich für die Abzockbranche prostituieren und damit den Ruf der Inkassobranche massiv schädigen, wäre die Abzockerszene hier auch sehr bald so unbedeutend wie in England bzw. den USA.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Und ich behaupte, dass es eben schon jetzt begrenzte Möglichkeiten gibt, den Inkassofirmen beim Eintreiben der Luftforderungen das Leben zu erschweren und finanziell uninteressant zu machen. 

Was die Adresse angeht: Ein deutsches Inkassounternehmen muss auf Nachfrage die aufsichtsführenden Behörden nennen. Gibt es eine Webseite, greifen dort die weitreichenden Informationsvorschriften des Telemediengesetzes. Also Angabe der Aufsichtsbehörde(n) und der Rechtsvorschriften, auf denen die Zulassung fußt. Letztere geben die wenigsten Inkassounternehmen an. Die meisten geben auch nicht die Aufsichtsbehörde für Datenschutz an. Diese wäre zu benennen, wenn man keinen eigenen Datenschutzbeauftragten hat - was bei vielen Kleinbetrieben nicht der Fall ist. Auch der Hinweis auf den Mahn-/Inkassoschreiben, dass eine Datenverarbeitung gemäß BDSG erfolgt, wird von den weniger seriösen Betrieben gerne "vergessen". Man fürchtet wohl, ein Betroffener könnte auf die Idee kommen, von seinem Recht auf Auskunft Gebrauch zu machen. Macht ja Arbeit und kostet Geld...

Eine Inkassofirma kann auch jetzt schon in Deutschland wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug belangt werden. Das setzt aber vorraus, dass es eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung wegen Betrug gegen den Nutzlosunternehmer gibt. Ich lasse mich gerne belehren, aber mir im Moment kein einziger Fall ein, wo es eine Veruteilung wegen Betrugs gegeben hat. Selbst bei den Gebrüdern S. hat es nur für versuchten Betrug gereicht und die Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug ist eben nicht strafbar. Der Inkassoanwalt der Brüder S. ist daher noch immer Anwalt und fährt in seiner Luxuskarosse als freier Mann umher.

Und da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Hier muss härter durchgegriffen werden. Wer Luftforderungen eintreibt, dem gehören die Konten bis zur Klärung gesperrt. Wenn da auch andere Gelder liegen, Pech für den Unternehmer. Denn die Hintermänner sind ja inzwischen gerne im Ausland. Die Schweiz ist sehr beliebt, da man dort als Deutscher Geschäftsmann nicht auffällt und  das Land nicht zur EU gehört. Gelder, die erst mal dort sind, sind für deutsche Strafverfolger oder Europol unerreichbar.

Gruss Gucki


----------

